# Hello from me



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Just thought I would pop in to say hello and tell you I am still alive! 

Firstly Carol you are forever in my thoughts. I really havent been away from the boards as I intended as I have been so worried about your little boy. I am still secretly praying a miracle will occur for him. It honestly is terrible, I would never imagined in my wildest dreams god being so cruel to you. Please remember I am thinking of you all. xxxxxxx

Amanda and Dee thanks for the IM's 

No news from me really. Accupuncture is going well. Sensation is bizarre, this week it was like electric shocks in my fingers! SueL hope you dont mind me telling you but that chap in Worthing has a terrible reputation. Sarah my accupuncturist has been telling me some horror stories of people who have been to him and then gone to her. Avoid him!!!!! Mind you you wont be needing him anymore now with maltesser just round the corner! 

Sarah has me on a wheat free diet too which is a bit yuk. No bread or pasta  Tons of oats and a special chinese diet. Apparently I have too much heat in my body!  Im enjoying it anyway.
Had follow up apt at The Lister last week. No nearer to a diagnosis for me. Still unexplained which is a pain. If I ever IVF again they will be putting me on 45mg of steroid a day    Mother was horrified at the dose as was the vets at work.

SueL promise me Clark will text me as soon as Maltesser arrives 

Love to everyone

Lou xxxxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Lou,

Lovely to hear from you - glad the Acupuncture is going well.

Sorry you still have no answers re you infertility - I too am stunned at the thought of you being on 45mg of steroids a day! What dose were you on originally?

Hope you're managing to give yourself a decent bit of infertility rest as prescribed for you!!!!!!!!! That said - it is lovely to hear from you.

Take care of yourself,

Love,

Sue xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hello to you too! 

Lovely to hear from you. Just keep thinking of you and Adam! 

Glad you are finding the acupuncture and the therapist good! Which bloke in Worthing has a terrible reputation?

Wheat free......... mmmmmmmm have fun!!!

45mg of steriods a day, blimey that is a concoction. I know someone else on here with a higher dose (who has got a positive), she's not at the Lister but is allergic to IVIG.

Promise Clark will text you, and just to make doubly sure (knowing how Clark is with my moby!) I'm sure Sue would also do the honours (Sue would you mind?).

Love Sue
xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Lou

It is lovely to hear from you. Really hope the acupuncture works well for you. Is the steroids just while you have treatment?
Take care

Love Kimx x x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Sue - will be my pleasure! I'm getting all excited about announcing maltersers arrival to the world (hhhmmm, well FF, Ange and my parents!!!!!!).

Love,

Sue xxxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Sue 

I have a new mobie number think I have updated the mod list but will check

Thanks all of you

Lou xxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Sorry Kim yes still just steroids and clexane jabs.

Dr Thum is still Mr anti IVIG


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

SueL

The chap in the precinct bit in Worthing. Near the knicker shop. Dont know what it is called

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

What Xen or Zen? It's two women there? They are opposite Top Drawers the undie shop?

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Jac,

I know it's an honour - I go all goose pimply just thinking about it!

Come on Malteser - don't keep me waiting too long!

Love,

Sue xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

tell me about it Jac! I'm broody enough as it is here.


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

What are you lot like!!!!!!!  

Malteser is kicking away, quite happily in "it's" present place, don't think bubs will be out just yet! 

Funny, how every time you go to the loo, throw up (yes I'm STILL being sick from week 6 to week 37!!) you think ohhhhhhh is this the beginning!!!  Always had an overactive imagination!

Went for a blob in a hydrotherapy pool today which was fantastic! felt weightless for the first time in AGES! Wish I could have given birth in there! FANTASTIC! 

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Lou,

Really great to hear from you.

Sounds like the Acupuncture is going well. 

Know what you mean about being un-explained - that's us totally!

Laine xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Hiya Lou 

Great to hear from you matey  I really hope that the reflexology does some great things for you.....imagine.....a foot tickle and a bfp !  fantastic......as I said before "stranger things have happend" !! and I wish strange (nice things) to happen to you   

Love to you and missing you 
Amanda xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Lou
Lovely to hear from you, take care.

Sounds like the acupunture is doing you lots of good, keep it up

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Amanda

Sorry had a few glasses of fizzy pop, ho wwas your new dress for your holiday 

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Carol

Its good to hear from you. I had already IM'd you so wont bore you again.

Lots of love 

Kim x x x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Carol

Im ashamed to say I am not too sure of the condition your little boy has or the implications apart from no fluid being present, sorry. Must admit although Im an expert on the getting pg bit Im not very sure on what happens once you are pg.
Im just so sorry this is happening to you sweetie, it is terribly unfair.
Thinking of you all the time

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Bless you Carol for your long post, I really hadnt realised this was what the problem was with your son.

I honestly didnt know that it was the amniotic fluid that develped their lungs like that. Is this the same condiotion as Heathers little chap too?

I took a look on the website that your put the link up for. Very interesting but so very sad too.

Im forever thinking of you all Carol. Thanks again for all the information.

Lou xxxxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Dear Lou

Lovely to hear from you. Glad to hear that the acupuncture is going well.

Carol..thankyou for the information. The link is very interesting and as Lou said its very sad as well.

Take care everyone

love

Jeanette xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hello 

Lou - lovely to hear from you and im glad you are enjoying the accupuncture. I love all these complementary things - I have got another reiki session next week - I love it - and really believe they help big time!

Carol - what can I say? I too did not really understand what was happening to you. I knew the main bit but certainly didnt realise all that was going to happen. God I ache for you - wish I was near so that I could just nip round the corner and give you a big  .

Sending both of you love and strength through these difficult times. If I can ever be of help - im always here for you both.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Carol....your a bloody angel yourself.....so selfless and strong....our own ff angel.....your a beautifull person 

Thank you for telling us what is happening to you all.

All my love
Amanda xx


----------

